# Draw??



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Now that the draw is closed I am just curious as to what everybody put in for? The excitement is already driving me crazy....my wife still doesnt understand the anticipation of waiting for that letter. This year (based on last years #s) should be the year for a LE elk tag but younever know, so here is my household list......

Mrs BBH
Bison 
Speed Goat 
SE Rifle

BBH
Goat
Wasatch any weapon
Central archery

Good Luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Wasatch elk any weapon 
Moose 9 points
SE rifle


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> Wasatch elk any weapon
> Moose 9 points
> SE rifle


What area in the SE do you hunt in CS? I grew up down there


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm thinking about hunting near the Preston Nutter Ranch maybe (sunnyside). Or maybe the Manti. This is my first year putting in for SE. I have hunted Southern in the past.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> I'm thinking about hunting near the Preston Nutter Ranch maybe (sunnyside). Or maybe the Manti. This is my first year putting in for SE. I have hunted Southern in the past.


IF you get down around the Moab area let me know...I always like to show new people around the old stompin grounds and I can usually find a few decent bucks too. :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> IF you get down around the Moab area let me know...I always like to show new people around the old stompin grounds and I can usually find a few decent bucks too.


Thanks man!!!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Last year's numbers don't mean squat. With all the changes in management hunts, any bull hunt, spike hunts, restricted archery and bonus points, this year is a free for all at least as far as elk and deer are concerned. But I'm anxious to see who put in for what.

For me personally, there's no change. Persistence pays, (or it **** well better).

Central archery deer
Manti Premium Elk, (if drawn, then Southeast archery deer)
Another moose bonus point


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Rocky Mountain Bighorn - Rattlesnake
Premium LE Deer - Henry management


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

LE Thousand Lake archery deer.
Southern Muzzeloader deer.
Moose Ogden.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Closed? I thought there was still about 19 minutes left to apply via the internet.

Fishrmn


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

cwmu elk and central muzzy deer for me, cwmu elk and central archery for the oldest,
vernon archery and central archery for the youngest, cwmu deer for the oldests wife,
and wyoming antelope and deer for the boys and i.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Central Manti LE Elk archery.
NE archery deer.
Wasatch Moose.


----------



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

Elk Point
Lone Peak Goat
Dolores Deer
Desert BH
Rocky BH
Bison 3rd cow
south slope moose
pronghorn Point


----------



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

LE Deer: Thousand Lakes Muzzleloader
Moose: North Slope Summit
Archery Deer-Northen


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

pahvant muzzleloader 12pts

Morgan So Rich Moose 12 pts


----------



## 3point (Nov 8, 2008)

Wasatch LE any weapon elk 13 points
High Uintahs Mt Goat 11 points
Southern Deer for my son and I 0 points


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Premium LE Deer - Henry management


That's going to be one sweet hunt. I considered putting in for it myself but doubt I'll have enough scouting opportunity. And like the management elk hunts, I think it will be a short-lived opportunity. So good luck!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

awbmab said:


> Elk Point
> Lone Peak Goat
> Dolores Deer
> Desert BH
> ...


Wow, I'd like to put in for all of those. :wink:


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Me 
elk central mtns early 11 points
moose wasatch 10 points
switching deer to north eastern dedicated 

son
elk bonus point
moose bonus point

daughter 
deer bookcliffs 5 points
desert bighorn san juan lockhart 3 points

son in law
pronghorn southwest desert
moose east canyon


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Premium LE Deer - Henry management
> ...


Thanks mate!


----------



## RatherBHuntin (Dec 23, 2007)

Utah:
LE archery deer
Mtn. goat

Wyoming:
Deer
Moose
Antelope
Elk point this summer

New Mexico:
Ibex
Desert Sheep
Deer
Elk
Antelope
missed oryx

Colorado:
Deer

Still to come:
Montana


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Southern any weapon deer
East Canyon-Morgan Summit moose
Pronghorn point
Then I'll buy an archery Any Bull elk
and apply for Antlerless deer, elk and pronghorn.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Wife,
muzzy Pahvant elk, 14 pts.
CWMU moose, 10 pts.

oldest son,
deer pt. 
Nevada late deer and sheep coming up.
also, point's in wyoming for deer, elk, and antelope.
And arizona deer, This stupid Utah thing waiting untill there 14 for LE suck's.

Myself, Already a no draw on Wyoming elk.
Wyoming deer and antelope.
Nevada deer, elk, and sheep.
Plateau archery antelope, 1 pt.
Wasatch moose, 14 pts.
Southern archery deer.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm also putting in for the following: 

New Mexico Elk
Arizona deer
Colorado deer
Nebraska deer
Wyoming antelope and mule deer.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well coyote,, 102 Wyoming deer? , That's were I put in. 112 on the antelope.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

I missed the arizona draw this year. Got a notice in my email the day before the deadline telling me the deadline was up.

On the plus side... I think I have enough Utah points to get a LE elk tag for either the boulder, beaver, or Dutton. Wooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooo! 

Wait till this ol' NM white trailer trash hill billy shows all of ya how its done! YEAH!


----------



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

South Slope Diamond Mtn (ML)
NorthEastern (archery)


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Me
Wasatch archery elk
Uinta's goat
Anterless elk
Idaho sheep
New Mexico Antelope on Ft Bliss
New Mexico elk undecided. Stinkystomper needs to try harder to convince me to pick up a rifle.
New Mexico 2b late archery deer
Wyoming point for elk, deer, antelope
Nevada archery deer
Colorado deer point
Kansas deer
Thinking about sheep in Colorado and Montana
Who was saying that we are in a recession?

Bro
Dutton Archery
Uinta's goat
Anterless elk
Antereless moose point.

Mom
Wasatch Muzzy


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

awbmab said:


> Elk Point
> Lone Peak Goat
> Dolores Deer
> Desert BH
> ...


Forgive my ignorance, this is a sincere question; how can you possibly apply for so many? Are you including other states? What is the advantage in just applying for the point vs. actually applying for a specific hunt? Is that just because you don't really want a hunt this year, rather just stocking up for the future?

For me:
DH deer SE
LE elk Manti Late
Bighorn San Rafael North


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinkin non resident. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

UTFIREMAN! Your startin to piss me off! I said I WILL!(notice all capitols in will!) Get you a big bull. I will personally guarantee you a 330 bull at least. No problem. If you come to 34 with a muzzy we will have a dang good chance at a 375+ 5x5, and he's a stud! I will set you up behind my 50 and we can pick the shot at bulls from 330 to 360 on a certain hill during the 34 rifle hunt. Go gila rifle elk and we have a good chance at a 350+ bull. You know which unit I want you in. If you must go with a bow don't call me cuz that's just silly! besides you will be guiding me during the bow hunt so thats a no! Apply 34 muzzy first choice, 34 rifle 2nd choice, and 15 3rd muzzy hunt 3rd choice! Period! Now GO! the website is wildlife.state.nm.us. Just apply and shut up since you don't have the option to bowhunt NM this year you titty baby! :x


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Wasatch Moose
West Desert Riverbed Pronghorn
Central General Rifle Deer
General Archery Elk


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Stinky, now I wont be able to draw since you told everyone our secret.

What will that 50 do to my antelope on Bliss?

Did someone say titty? Um I like those.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

That antelope will just be a pile of hair afterwards. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Moose
3 corners LE archery Elk
Buck/Bull combo tag
Bison point


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

archery deer for NE any wepeon for anetlope for for river bed and bonza.bouns point for moose. then in june I will be putting in for a bouns point for cow moose, elk and see what there is for deer.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Me:
DH N.E.
CWMU Speedgoat
Dirty Devil Desert Sheep
Should draw Archery Bear - S Slope
KS Turkey

Mrs:
S Slope Moose
LE Premium Dutton


----------



## neverdraws (Nov 24, 2008)

Me

Pauns LE Deer Rifle
Potash Desert Bighorn
Buck/Bull Combo

Son

Buck/Bull Combo

He turns 12 in April. It will be his first big game hunt. I would love to finally draw my LE deer tag, but a part of me also hopes I don't so I can have the same tag as my son. Either way, I will be by his side.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good luck to all. it cool to see what every one is going after.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I put in for Deseret L&L bull elk tag, but I'm guessing it will be a point. 
I'll be putting in for a Montana deer tag later this month.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

DH northern.

Book Cliffs Premium.

Henry's cow buff, 1st season. 

I was hoping a lot of the cow folks saw the odds on the 3rd season from last year, if so, I better start getting rid of the winter tool shed. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

DH northern.

Book Cliffs Premium.

Henry's cow buff, 1st season. 

I was hoping a lot of the cow folks saw the odds on the 3rd season from last year, if so, I better start getting rid of the winter tool shed. :mrgreen:

60-1 Idaho elk

60 Idaho moose

2c NM archery deer, 2B second choice, Rose canyon oryx.

Wyoming pronghorn, deer and elk points (tag for pronghorn).

Lanai buck management tag. :mrgreen: I find out if I drew tomorrow and the hunt starts the 11th of March.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

DH Southeastern

Henry Mtns PLE

Bull Moose


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

NE archery deer, archery elk


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

LE deer: Oak Creek, rifle (8-pts)
General season archery, SE
Moose point
Buy muzzy elk


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

LE elk Early Dutton 10 points
LE Deer point
Bison point
Moose point

Son
LE elk Dutton Archery 1 point
LE Deer point 
Bison point 
Moose point

Brother 
LE Elk early Dutton 14 points 
Looks good for my brother this year


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Book Cliffs Deer- I'll hunt birds all fall if I don't draw.


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

Elk - Book cliffs ML - 9pts
Deer - Central DH - got it!
DBS - escalante - 4pts.......


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

deer points
moose points
northern archery deer


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

LE muzz elk. 6 points not likely but who knows
Bison 6 points not even close but we always have a chance.
DH for deer central.

Wyoming
elk no luck there. 4 points now.
Deer and antelope.. 3 points

Nevada
Elk sheep deer antelope. 6 points except 3 for antelope.
Two bad they made the rule you could keep your points if you moved out of state two years after I moved.

Monatana
Deer..Nothing like hunting Grandpa's place.


----------



## tweedmadsen (Nov 16, 2007)

General--Southern Muzzleloader--even though I don't own a muzzleloader

Deer--Super Secret CWMU--6 points

OIL--Desert Bighorn--Virgin River, 6 points


----------



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

Deer (1st) General Any Weapon Southern
(2nd) Archery Southeastern
LE Elk Manti Archery--- 2 points
OIL Cow Bison Henries 2nd---- 2 points

Hoping I get lucky!


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

manti ml elk 11 points  south east deer dedicated hunter already drew out :lol:east canyon moose 8 points :?


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

DH - Southern deer
Henrries deer any weapon 8 points
Henrries Bison - 9 points

Good to be lucky sometimes. 

Dang I hope I'm lucky this year.

400bull


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I already drew a Northern Turkey tag, and Northern Dedicated hunter. 

Also put in for Cache moose-5 points and South Cache Muzzleloader elk-8 points

Time will tell huh?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I was already successful in drawing a turkey tag. 

I was already unsuccessful in drawing archery bear. 

My big game choices were: 
CWMU Moose
Bookcliffs ML Deer
General Rifle Southern

Only a week or so before we find out which of us gets to play this fall.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

i dont even worry about the draw, I could careless, I love to hunt and I wont spen extra money trying to get a tag, that I wont get. I love the general season hunt and I hope that in my kids lifetime they still get to hunt the general season. Whoever decides the future of hunting realizes that not everyone is wanting a buck or bull of a lifetime and that they just want the opportunity to hunt weather they are succesfull or not. My kids love the outdoors and I hope to share it with them when they are old enough


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I applied for and drew Archery bear, unsuccessful on Turkey

Archery Book Cliffs Deer 6 points
CWMU moose 12 points


----------



## stick (Jun 11, 2008)

unsucessful on turkey

Elk oquirrh muzzle

Moose CWMU

Northeastern muzzle deer

*DWR called tuesday and I get my turkey tag, someone turned one in. Fillmore oak 2nd.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Wasatch any weapon for me!!!    Now the work begins!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Wasatch any weapon for me!!!    Now the work begins!!


SWEET! *OOO*


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

archery deer tag for us. so fair don't know about antelope tags yet.


----------

